# Ariens vs Toro



## djohnson (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone give me some advice. I have researched snow blowers for some time and have decided the Ariens 28 deluxe sho is right for me. The problem came when I went to look at it I was very surprised at how front end heavy it was, it didn't seem to be well balanced. A similar Toro was right beside the Ariens and there was a significant difference in front end weight. With little effort I could push down on the Toro handles to lift the bucket. Is there a good reason for this with regards to performance and digging down to remove the snow. The Toro appeared to be much easier to handle. 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Making popcornk::icon_whistling:


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently bought the 28" SHO and initially had the same thought as you did. Although I haven't had a chance to test it yet in the snow, one issue I had with my previous MTD was that I was overworking my arms and shoulders to try and scrape all the way to the pavement. It would probably not be much of an issue if it was gravel. It's apparently built into the design that front heavy will help with riding up. It will be interesting for me to see if it proves effective.

A friend of mine also bought an Ariens for the first time. He said that it became a problem, he would somehow strap on some weights to help with the maneuvering.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

detroitreds said:


> I recently bought the 28" SHO and initially had the same thought as you did. Although I haven't had a chance to test it yet in the snow, one issue I had with my previous MTD was that I was overworking my arms and shoulders to try and scrape all the way to the pavement. It would probably not be much of an issue if it was gravel. It's apparently built into the design that front heavy will help with riding up. It will be interesting for me to see if it proves effective.


I've had a very similar experience with my Ariens. Particularly if the snow is heavy, I have to maintain upward pressure on the handles most of the time to keep the bucket from riding up. That gets old real fast... I'd much rather have to push down harder on the handles 5% of the time than pull upward 75% of the time.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You want a front heavy like Ariens, I had a 928 Toro and as you mentioned it was light to raise the front but I found I had to always put up pressure on the handles which is tiresome. Many add weight to the front bucket even with Ariens like I did.

Good Luck


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

From what I've read not experienced, the Toro is going to be at the disadvantage with the heavy compacted snow as it will ride up easier.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

djohnson said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice. I have researched snow blowers for some time and have decided the Ariens 28 deluxe sho is right for me. The problem came when I went to look at it I was very surprised at how front end heavy it was, it didn't seem to be well balanced. A similar Toro was right beside the Ariens and there was a significant difference in front end weight. With little effort I could push down on the Toro handles to lift the bucket. Is there a good reason for this with regards to performance and digging down to remove the snow. The Toro appeared to be much easier to handle.
> Thanks
> Dave


Dave, 

I really don't think you will regret buying the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. It is a very well built machine and represents a good balance of value and performance and you will be very happy with their customer support. I like the added benefit of the weight kit even on an Ariens, the nice thing about the Ariens 10 lb. kit is it mounts on the inside of the housing and it's not an eyesore (I know it's just a snowblower). . 

On a large dense plow pile most machines, with the exception of track drive units will ride up, some more than others, a weight kit will help. I would look at Jackssmallengines.com. I know their selection and pricing is good on Ariens accessories and possibly Toro, I didn't check Toro.

When the Ariens machine is running it is easy to handle. The Toro Quick Stick joystick chute control is the most intuitive that I have seen. Everyone has their opinion of which is better and why, I would look them over well and get behind them as you seemed to have done and buy the one that feels best to you.

Good luck with whichever one you choose.


----------



## djohnson (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the tips.


----------

